
Steve Jurvetson pushed out of DFJ as lines between personal and prof crossed - dolguldur
https://www.recode.net/2017/11/18/16647078/steve-jurvetson-dfj-sexual-harassment-silicon-valley-tech-allegations-fired
======
supahfly_remix
This situation is different than the recent spate of assault accusations to
appear in the news. While he might be guilty of poor judgement, everything
described in the article is consensual, and that's his personal life anyway.
Only the part about women being banned from TED would be wrong, but that's
just an allegation at this point and he wasn't specifically named.

His departure must be the result of some internal powergrab within the firm.
Which partners benefit as a result of his departure? Will he start his own VC
firm now?

~~~
cisanti
How come did president Clinton continue but every man now is brought down?

~~~
chrisbennet
Yeah, it’s not like he lost his job or anything...

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Impeachment_of_Bill_Clinton](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Impeachment_of_Bill_Clinton)

